# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A dëmtohet dashuria nga paraja ?

## KokeKatrori

Pershendetje,

a valle vertet ska nevoje dashuria per anen materiale ?? Apo valle i futet krimbi me keq ??

Meqe jam vete djale do me interesonte vecanerisht mendimi i vajzave ne kete teme.

Pacim nje diskutim te kendshem

p.s dhe u befte qe Supermoderatoret te jene pro mendimeve tona te mjera dhe te mos i "rregullojne" ato   :djall i fshehur:

----------


## mia@

''No money, no amore'' ka thene njona ne forum, dhe e ka thone bukur lol. :syte zemra:

----------


## ardita04

jo jo as mos e mendo qe dashuria nuk ka nevoje per anen materiale nje mikja imke kur ishim ne gjimnaz  para 10 -12 viteve thoshte qe Paraja ne familje eshte qetesi .
Por mendo adoleshente romantike qe dashuria eshte para gjithshkaje ath nuk e besonim por sot jo nje here por disa here e mendoj qe ka pasur te drejte .
Paraja dhe dashuria eshte mire te ecin perkrah nje lidhje ne nje balance te caktuar po u prish ath fillojne problemet .
Te kesh para pa dashuri unhappy
Te kesh dashuri pa para perseri  unhappy

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

qyqa me pa sa ka ne bank ngeli dynjoja pa u martu :ngerdheshje: 

mua personlaisht nuk me intereson sa lek ka vetem sa per buk te ket dhe me pagujt dritat me shume nuk dua...nuk jam njeri materjalist po shikoj gjera te tjera ke njeriu....ka sa te dush qe dun lekun se vdiqen po nuk e besoj te jen te lumtur po i gjimun vetem asaj gjeje"lekut".....

se harrova po demtohet nga paraj ka shume raste qe vetem per ket gje jan ndar...

----------


## La_Fenice

Kush ka mend ne koke dhe harmoni e dashuri leket i ben ,nuk eshte problem.Dashuria nuk ka nevoje per para!!!

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> ''No money, no amore'' ka thene njona ne forum, dhe e ka thone bukur lol.


Ja Nje Njeri Me Mend Sa Bukur Dhe Sa Thjesht Ka Shkruajtur. 

Sot PAraja Ben Vrimen Ne Uje Po Pyet Per Dashurine

----------


## mia@

> Kush ka mend ne koke dhe harmoni e dashuri leket i ben ,nuk eshte problem.Dashuria nuk ka nevoje per para!!!


Mbase ne fillim, por pastaj eheeeeee :djall i fshehur:

----------


## symphony

Dashuria ka fuqi të nxjerrë ujin e nxehtë nga toka, të shkrijë himalajet më të larta.  :ngerdheshje:   Dua të them se në dashuri nuk luan rol paraja!
Bukë e kripë dhe mbi të gjitha Dashuri për të gjithë.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## saura

> Eeee, ta mendosh holle holle te drejte ke, po he se ne jemi te duruar, u japim kohe "te reflektojne"
> Qe ta perkthej pak vellai "postin" tend : Ti per 30 minuta iken dhe  rendesi u ve atyre por edhe ketyre. Me Ty jam, edhe une  
> 
> Rezultatet e 15 minutave te para :
> @Dea = Pro
> @ardita04 = Pro
> Moter Saura = PJo
> @Tironcja_BLN = Kunder
> @La_Fenice = Kunder


Epo keshtu jam une i dua te dyja nuk i ndaj dot  :perqeshje: 
e çme ben ti mua ta kem seriozisht ,he se po rri dhe pak dhe iki une ....e di ti...

Personalisht mendoj qe paraja nuk te ben te lumtur .sepse ka njerez qe vdesin nga momenti ne moment ...,por nuk mund te jemi dhe hipokrit ,duhet te themi qe ato te ndihmojne te jetosh .
Nuk flas per miliarderet qe duan te kenaqIn çdo kapriçio dhe te bejne çdo gje qe i kalon neper mendje ,por them per leket qe duhen per mos te ndenjur duke bere llogari çdo minut duke hequr dore dhe nga gjerat me elementare .
Ne dashuri nuk hyjne leket por dhe  po pate   probleme te medha financiare mund te largojne nga raporti, sado dashuri te kete .
Kur nuk te bejne te lumtur kur i ke ,imagjino mos ti kesh.....
Kushtu....

----------


## Elonaa

Po nqs leket ndodhen ne doren e meshkujve.apappapapa s'kam par nje te pasur te ndershem.Edhe po edhe jo nqs se ajo ndodhet ne dore te femrave.Leket vertet te japin kenaqsi nqs se vazhdon te egzistoj dashuria ne cift.Po shume here meshkujt s'kan te ngopur me te dashura, sidomos kur kan shume lek neper duar.I thone gruas te mungon gje?Jo! rri urte.Dhe vet vazhdon karieren.Une se dua burrin me lek per vete.E dua fukara :Lulja3: jo per gje po, jam shume xheloze hahaha Dhe nga leket qe kam neper duar s'besoj se do shkalloj ,do ti shfrytezoj per te rritur dashurin.

----------


## Endless

A demtohet dashuria nga paraja ??  

*
Perkundrazi, ajo perforcohet.*

----------


## bombona

me than te drejten kam has probleme nga mundesa e paras thjesh per te qen bashk po qe te demtoj dashurin asnjeher,perkundrazi e perforcon,se ne kete pik njeriu e kupton se kur don nje njeri sinqerisht e pa interes,e egoizem

----------


## padrilla

mendoj se po

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Varet si jane parat,te vjetra apo te reja.
Po ashtu dhe dashuria.

----------


## riduana

No many no fany........kshu thone disa
Per mendimin tim aspak nese ka dashuri eshte e plote gjithcka pastaj parate vine ne vete

----------


## lonaa

per mendimin tim ne ket tem se sa ndikon paraja ne dashuri un them aspak se nese ka dashuri arrihet gjithqka   :buzeqeshje:  :syte zemra:

----------


## PINK

> Pershendetje,
> 
> a valle vertet ska nevoje dashuria per anen materiale ?? Apo valle i futet krimbi me keq ??
> 
> Meqe jam vete djale do me interesonte vecanerisht mendimi i vajzave ne kete teme.
> 
> Pacim nje diskutim te kendshem
> 
> p.s dhe u befte qe Supermoderatoret te jene pro mendimeve tona te mjera dhe te mos i "rregullojne" ato


po ishte morracak, as mos e vej ne dyshim. 
po ishe milioner me shume miliona jo vetem 1, lol, prape demton, se ste le "bota" rehat. 
te gjesh nje balancim dashurie me paret, te tipit dashuri rrjedh e pikon dhe smbaron , ashtu si dhe paret.. ne mos do rrjedhin do pikojne. gjithmone do kesh pare neper duar. Dhe me e fundit me  rendesishmja qe ato  pare qe ka te dije si ti jetoj. Kjo ka rendesi per mua. Se ndonjehere te bie ndonje me pare po qe eshte cheap ne shpirt, keto ti marr ti vras pam pam.  :ngerdheshje: 

besoj ke nje vizion me te qarte rreth pares dhe dathurise Spongebob. Lol

----------


## Izadora

> a valle vertet ska nevoje dashuria per anen materiale ?? Apo valle i futet krimbi me keq ??


Parja duhet se pa pare nuk be dot asgje. Por ka gjithmon nje limit ,sa me shume te kerkosh me keq behet.

Njeriu nuk jeto vetem me amore  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Varet nga vlera qe i japin parase personat ne lidhje.

----------


## aliz

Paraja eshte diçka, por jo gjithcka, sidomos ne nje lidhje nuk eshte paraja primare por dashuria.

Eshte e nevojshme qe per te ndertuar nje familje duhet aq leke sa per te jetuar normalisht,por po s'pati dashuri eshte e kot per mendimin tim.

----------

